
Streaming Laying Bare How ISPs, Big Tech, Big Media Work Together Against Users - glitcher
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/06/streaming-laying-bare-how-big-isps-big-tech-and-big-media-work-together-against
======
jonpurdy
> So if Disney+ or Netflix—or, more importantly, a smaller company trying to
> compete with the big guys—wants their content to be on a level playing
> field, they will have to pay a fee that HBO Max does not.

Can you imagine if AOL zero-rated any minutes on their dial-up connection used
towards surfing AOL sites and using AOL's search engine? I'm sure Google would
still exist today, but it would probably have taken a lot longer to gain
traction with the mainstream if so many AOL users just wanted to conserve
their dial-up minutes.

So what services will end up not existing in the future as a result of this?

ISPs should be a neutral pipe, that's it.

